# Advice for gaining employment in the US from abroad



## AUS84 (May 21, 2011)

Hi!

I'm new here on the forums. I'm hoping that some folks here may be able to help with my questions. As a bit of background, I'm a young Antipodean living in Europe. I'm university educated and am about 4 years into my professional career (HR, US tax, expatriate tax etc). 

Now, I've gone and fallen head over heals in love for an American girl, and we are looking at moving to the US. Specifically, New Orleans LA. My main concern, immigration aside, is finding work in NOLA. However, this is proving difficult from an initial perspective without yet actually being in the country. I'm hoping some one can point me in the right direction for getting in contact with employers. Does anyone have any good information about the following:

- Recruiters in the NOLA area?
- Credible employment websites that would service the NOLA area.?

I'd really appreciate your assistance with any information you could provide.

Sincerely,

Love-sick in Europa


----------

